# Tarantulas in the city of Hong Kong.



## KezyGLA (Aug 31, 2018)

Another good vid by BirdspidersCH

A nice little find of Phlogiellus bogadeki at a park in a very built up city.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Aug 31, 2018)

I live in Guangzhou, about two hours train ride from this guy haha Doea anyone know if there are wild Ts in the Guangzhou area I could look for and what species?


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 31, 2018)

SuzukiSwift said:


> I live in Guangzhou, about two hours train ride from this guy haha Doea anyone know if there are wild Ts in the Guangzhou area I could look for and what species?


If you live there, then there are species of Theraphosidae all around you!

Find some green areas and go turn some rocks


----------



## Teal (Aug 31, 2018)

How cool is that!


----------



## DanBsTs (Aug 31, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> Another good vid by BirdspidersCH
> 
> A nice little find of Phlogiellus bogadeki at a park in a very built up city.


That was an awesome video. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 1, 2018)

They are brutal, my man: "The Axe T's Gang of Kowloon" 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Axe_Gang

Reactions: Like 1


----------

